# Polecat ferret lost SHEFFIELD (Firth park area)



## fuzzit_girl (Dec 24, 2008)

On Monday tea time someone came into our garden and let out my ferrets. We found three out of the four within the hour.

Please if anyone lives around the Firth Park area of Sheffield keep an eye out for a polecat jill. she's only young. Anyone with a garage/shed please just take five minutes to have a look. I just want my baby home safe for Christmas!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to read this, Hope you find your girl. Please keep us updated on any news.


----------



## fuzzit_girl (Dec 24, 2008)

we have found out where she is...somebody stole her and has sold her...i got a phonecall last night from the girl in the pet shop who heard about it. she is trying to get it back and we've said we wont get the police involved with him if we get her back fine...we will only contact them about who originally stole her. but we will get the police to get it if they wont give it back.
i just want her home!


----------



## fuzzit_girl (Dec 24, 2008)

the police have been out today to try and get to the bottom of it...
my poor other fuzzies are missing her so much!


----------



## fuzzit_girl (Dec 24, 2008)

Shes home safe and sound!!! i am relieved to say the least!!! the police called the woman at the pet shop who told her where the lads who had her lived and apparently the mum was glad to be shut of her because she smells.
All four of them are so so happy to see each other!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

FANTASTIC NEWS - I am so glad that you got her back! I was hoping you would find out where she was. It is horrible why people want to steal other peoples animals, if they want a ferret then they should buy one or rescue one. It gets me so mad hearing storys like this but atleast she is home safe and sound. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

So glad you got your ferret back. Ours were always escaping and we would run around the neighbourhood and into other peoples gardens. Luckily we always found them all even though there were eight


----------

